# Ideas para crear un probador de continuidad (50 cables)



## chezero (Ene 19, 2009)

Hola, deseo crear un probador, que me indique la continuidad en 50 cables, y si alguno de ellos fallara que esta información me apareciera en una lcd , me habian recomendado el uso de microcontroladores, pero en la escuela aun no nos enseñan como usarlos, pero me gustaria aprender y poder emplearlos en esta aplicacion que deseo realizar.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## pepechip (Ene 19, 2009)

este esquema esta realizado para comprobar 4 cables, aunque puedes poner 5 cd4017 en cascada y utilizando sus 10 salidas obtendras la configuracion para los 50 cables.


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 19, 2009)

disculpame, pero te juro que no comprendo.

que es lo que queres medir en esos cables ?
para que esa electronica ?

una resistencia y un led y listo , por favor explicate mejor, algo mas sensible: agregale un T , pero no comprendo PARA QUE esa electronica..

saludos y gracias


----------



## chezero (Ene 20, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> disculpame, pero te juro que no comprendo.
> 
> que es lo que queres medir en esos cables ?
> para que esa electronica ?
> ...




jeje lo siento, tienes razon debi explicarme mejor, este circuito que deseo realizar es para una prueba de continuidad como ya lo mencione antes, esta prueba sera para una especie de mufa telefonica, (no se si alguna vez has visto unas cajas grises de TELMEX asi en esquinas o por la calle) estas mufas cuentan con alrededor de 400 o 500 cables si no es qe mas,  varian segun el diseño, entonses en si lo que quiero lograr es mejorar la prueba, decidi qe la prueba fuera de 50 cables, para tratar de diseñar el circuito mas compacto y economico, ademas de que por la forma de estas piezas resulta mas complicado hacer esta prueba que se realiza en el lugar donde se diseña y arma dicha mufa, 
la prueba solo consiste en la continuidad de cada cable, y que estos esten en su lugar correcto, ya que aveces los recorren o los invierten, los colores son muy confusos, y mas en los comunes, que siempre son blanco y/o negro. 

Espero que halla mejorado mi explicacion, saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 20, 2009)

sigo con lo mismo , asi como lo has realizado lo que haces es ir probandolos secuencialmente, te hiciste "una oruga,,...tonta".

dime si me equivoco ?
iran prendiendo de a uno los leds que esten ok.
no es asi ?

pero .....y que pasa si tienes un falso contacto erratico ? de esos que el led prende siempre pero a veces parpadea.
con tu oruga muy vistosa no podras localizarlo.

ahora con un simple medidor de continuidad que es una resistencia y un led y basta de circo.
tu veras como los conectas para verificar que logres lo que quieres, si mides 50 lineas deberan prender 50 leds a la vez y listo, 

hay una mejora muy interesante , pero te la dejare a ti , si piensas primero en un equipo eficiente y no en lograr el circo de gaby , fofo y miliki .

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 20, 2009)

No creo que ese sea el punto... yo he visto a los reparadores de lineas telefonicas en la calle y la verdad creo que es un trabajo mucho muy pesado para hacerse secuencialmente...., solo imagina un cable de 1 a 2 pulgadas de diametro con miles de cablecitos adentro, y pides que solo se ponga un led?, lo entenderia para un trabajo de taller que solo se hace una vez... pero hacerlo diario a media calle con el trafico y la gente pasando, con 40°C de temperatura y el sol a todo lo que da es otra cosa...


----------



## El nombre (Ene 21, 2009)

Eso se llama rectificar. se hace hilo a hilo ya que exsisten trocados y cruzados, aparte de tierras y faltos o algun que otro cruce.

Es un sencillo codigo de 20 colores. Me encantaba cuando el aislante era pulpa o papel. dioss que tiempos aquellos.
En el mercado hay unos testadores para ese tipo de cables. Se realiza sin contacto con el cobre. Antes lo haciamos con una tijera mordiendo levemente el aislante.
Estos productos obligan a realizarlo con dos personas. una esta en la centran o subreparticion y el otro en la caja terminal.

Lo que supongo que quiere es evitar el de la central o subreparicion y hacerlo uno solo.

La dificultad de un buen diseño (para que resulte economico ya que caros los hay) es que tienes alimentacion a 50V y corriente a 90V alterna al igual que pares sin nada.

En fin Suerte

PD Los cables van por pares y los hay de 2400 pares. El mejor par que hay es el "amarillo - marron de la blanco-verde" (el 69) JeJE


----------



## angelap (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola, por favor podrías ser más espècifico en el esquema de diseño, se que el IC es el CD4017 pero mi duda es con los 4093...
gracias y felicitaciones.


----------

